# Can not convince myself to tumble this



## TrashPanda (Apr 12, 2020)

To much caracter to tumble. 
Geo. W Flanagen
Bottler
PHILADA.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2020)

That would look nice Tumbled.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 12, 2020)

Hard choice but I agree with Leon. Light tumble?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 12, 2020)

It's whatever you like though I, personally, prefer my bottles spotless-- but that's because I like to stage things to look like a snapshot in time, though. Future owners can tumble it if they want.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's a good example of before & after. LEON.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 13, 2020)

Yea, I agree with Leon,  I think Georgie F. would like good tumbled.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 13, 2020)

I gotta differ on this one.  I agree that Leon's square needed it, but the Flanagen has a whole different patina going on that gives it a real primitive look that would be lost if tumbled.  If it was like the back side all over, I'd say tumble, but the front with all that crustiness around the letters looks neat to me as is.  Beautiful bottle.


----------



## Geolog_Digger (Apr 13, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> To much caracter to tumble.
> Geo. W Flanagen
> Bottler
> PHILADA.


If it was mine, i will never tumble it.
Cheers


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 13, 2020)

The before and after Leon looks amazing. Do you tumble your own? I am a sucker for patina but I love the look of a fresh mint bottle pulled out of an attic or wall.


----------



## Rabajohn (Apr 13, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> To much caracter to tumble.
> Geo. W Flanagen
> Bottler
> PHILADA.



I say, get back out there and find another and tumble one of them. Shouldn’t be hard to find another one, right? Great looking bottle, Leon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 13, 2020)

Super easy to dig these Flanagan's, duh! Just not this particular one with the words Bottler or Brown Stout and then find it whole ( in a hole ).


----------



## danlarsen (Apr 15, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> To much caracter to tumble.
> Geo. W Flanagen
> Bottler
> PHILADA.


----------



## danlarsen (Apr 15, 2020)

Well, clearly there are mixed opinions and I respect them all. Perhaps you could find a way to tumble half of it.


----------



## klaatu (Apr 25, 2020)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. It is a very nice bottle either way.


----------

